# Will cardio before and after my weight training hinder muscle growth?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:If I did 20 minutes of cardio before my workout, and then 20 minutes after, will that hurt my muscle growth or strength? I’m trying to lose a bit around the gut, but I don’t want to lose the muscles size I have now. I’m not trying to get huge just in shape, you know, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

